# supporting board



## pwood (Jan 11, 2012)

i would like to support this board and would like to know what a reasonable donation would be? tried to post this on the website  discussion forum but was denied! i want to see what the other supporting members are doing behind the curtain!


----------



## rshuey (Jan 11, 2012)

It's magical. For only 99.99 you too can see the magestic views in the Supporters Area.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 11, 2012)

My suggestion; what's it worth to you and what can you afford?

Last year I contributed roughly $10 a month; a bargain considering if I had to pay for night classes and training after work like I used to do in my previous life. But as Jeff invited $5 apiece could float this boat.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 11, 2012)

I did $40 last year, and another $20 last month. I figure $20 a year is cheap training and advice.


----------



## ICE (Jan 11, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I did $40 last year, and another $20 last month. I figure $20 a year is cheap training and advice.


Too cheap.  Especially since you get so much help from brudgers.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 11, 2012)

"Too cheap. Especially since you get so much help from brudgers."

And you also.......


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Too cheap.  Especially since you get so much help from brudgers.


You call that help :devil


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2012)

Give till it hurts!!!!

Kind of like church offering, 3% of the church people supports the entire church

Thank about a certain amount a month and times it by twelve, than give that amount


----------



## Mule (Jan 11, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Give till it hurts!!!!Kind of like church offering, 3% of the church people supports the entire church
> 
> Thank about a certain amount a month and times it by twelve, than give that amount


Okay.. I thanked and came up with 12 thanks...

Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks

I know............ sorry!

On a serious note.. Give what you can when you can before you can't!


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2012)

Mule said:
			
		

> Okay.. I thanked and came up with 12 thanks...Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks
> 
> I know............ sorry!
> 
> On a serious note.. Give what you can when you can before you can't!


There is always one horse's a.. In the group


----------



## brudgers (Jan 11, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> You call that help :devil


  Auferre, trucidare, rapere, falsis nominibus imperium; atque, ubi solitudinem faciunt, pacem appellant.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

very difficult to swallow 'the rough love you put out there' not much demarcation there.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 11, 2012)

rshuey said:
			
		

> It's magical. For only 99.99 you too can see the magestic views in the Supporters Area.


Don';t let out the secrets!


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2012)

"""61 paid supporters / 2,600 members = 2.346 %.""""

Was not far off the 3 %

Heck if 2600 would give .50 cents we would be in the black for five years or better


----------



## Mule (Jan 11, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> There is always one horse's a.. In the group


Hey... I'm an inspector.. What can I say?


----------



## RJJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Well there is always the ICC BB! You get a hole lot for your money. Post a question and wait two weeks. That is about the same if you email them.

Give what you can!


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

Mule said:
			
		

> Hey... I'm an inspector.. What can I say?


Mule-horse whats the dif. Building inspector well thats a horse of a different color:butt:inspctr


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2012)

Mule said:
			
		

> Hey... I'm an inspector.. What can I say?


Your giving horses and mules a bad name????


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 12, 2012)

I give what I can ---- not much with two girls heading for college - one in, next one will be next year --

However, I gave $25.00 last year and the same this year.

I really appreciate this forum as it truly has people who are experts in there fields....... It helps this good 'ole redneck figure a lot of fancy stuff out like them there arcyfaults, Smokey beam detectors, etc.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2012)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> I give what I can ---- not much with two girls heading for college - one in, next one will be next year --However, I gave $25.00 last year and the same this year.
> 
> I really appreciate this forum as it truly has people who are experts in there fields....... It helps this good 'ole redneck figure a lot of fancy stuff out like them there arcyfaults, Smokey beam detectors, etc.


That is why we are so appreciate that people contribute, period.  Keep up the good work folks.  Dont forget to keep posting too!!


----------



## Mule (Jan 12, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Your giving horses and mules a bad name????


Sorry man.... I was just trying to make a funny! You wake up on the wrong side of the bed?


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2012)

YEA the work side


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2012)

OK back to the fund raising campaign

                    Fifteen dollar too beaucoup. Five dollars each… Five dollars is all my mom allows me to spend.”

Come on economy is better, everyone got a .000003% raise this year, we have a job, send money!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brudgers (Jan 12, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Your giving horses and mules a bad name????


 Now that's funny. I don't care who you are.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you, will be doing two shows a night this weekend


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 12, 2012)

cda LMAO! Donations accepted here in this can


----------



## north star (Jan 12, 2012)

** **





> "Thank you, will be doing two shows a night this weekend"


Be sure to tip the waitresses, who are working hard to keep your glasses filled!   ** **


----------



## mark handler (Jan 12, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> Be sure to tip the waitresses, who are working hard to keep your glasses filled!


Of imported Orange Juice


----------



## David Henderson (Jan 12, 2012)

50.00 last year same this week. Well worth it.knowledge and entertainment on one site.


----------



## ccbuilding (Jan 12, 2012)

The entertainment value on this board is well worth any admission fee.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2012)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> 50.00 last year same this week. Well worth it.knowledge and entertainment on one site.


Thank you thank you thank you

We still have phone lines open, call we want to hear from you

And now to the tote board...


----------



## pwood (Jan 12, 2012)

i love you,check is in the mail, and i............  :mrgreen:. could someone provide us old fashioned folks with a snail mail address for all to see and use? thanks!


----------



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2012)

http://inspectpa.com/contact.html


----------



## ewenme (Jan 12, 2012)

...And, from Idaho we have a challenge coming in:  Last year, I donated $180, and this year $50 so far.  I may have to slack off a bit this year, so I challenge others to make up the difference! itty


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok we have a new update

New year and in the red for forum costs

If you have not  stepped up, please support the board!!

Contribute to JAR'ies kids


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 14, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> please support the board!!


Just a reminder for those on the fence, $20 a year is only 5¢ a day.

(Sorry, that sounds too much like an NPR fund-drive)


----------



## Keith (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd like to suggest that the terms 'donate' or 'support' be changed to something more like 'subscriber' which seems to have more of a hint of 'obligation' rather than simple charity or generosity.

Thanks to everyone who makes this site so great and vital.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2012)

Keith said:
			
		

> I'd like to suggest that the terms 'donate' or 'support' be changed to something more like 'subscriber' which seems to have more of a hint of 'obligation' rather than simple charity or generosity.Thanks to everyone who makes this site so great and vital.


Very good idea.  Thoughts from others?


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2012)

I like donate or support

More than likely a change would not change donation rate


----------



## fatboy (Jan 15, 2012)

"Contribute to JAR'ies kids"

Love it..........

Call it what you want, we all need to just pitch in..........keep this awesome train rolling.


----------



## cda (Jan 15, 2012)

It's Sunday pass the plate/ boot


----------



## peach (Jan 22, 2012)

I try to remember to give $25/quarter.. but I'm old and forgetful.


----------



## pwood (Jan 23, 2012)

peach said:
			
		

> I try to remember to give $25/quarter.. but I'm old and forgetful.


i hear you, except you can add "broke" to it. i hope the check cleared!


----------



## cda (Jul 30, 2012)

so how is the pot doing???

do we need to remind people on summer staycation to donate??

I know I need to send my pint in, and will this coming week.

thanks for the time you invest!!!


----------

